# Hawking & Mlodinow: Το μεγάλο σχέδιο. Παρουσίαση από τον Άρη Μπερλή



## nickel (Feb 28, 2011)

Από το δελτίο τύπου για το 13ο τεύχος της _Athens Review of Books_ (Δεκέμβριος 2010):

Το 13ο τεύχος της Athens Review of Books είναι αφιερωμένο στον Στίβεν Χόκινγκ, η επιστημονική τόλμη και μεγαλοφυΐα του οποίου σε συνδυασμό με το ψυχικό μεγαλείο του τον κατέστησαν όχι μόνο τον μεγαλύτερο εν ζωή θετικό επιστήμονα αλλά και σύμβολο των υψηλότερων κατακτήσεων της ανθρώπινης διάνοιας. Αφορμή είναι η έκδοση στα ελληνικά του βιβλίου «Το Μεγάλο Σχέδιο», έργο που απευθύνεται στο ευρύ κοινό. Η πρωτοτυπία του review που δημοσιεύεται είναι ότι δεν είναι γραμμένο από κάποιον ειδικό επιστήμονα (πυρηνικής φυσικής, αστροφυσικής, κοσμολογίας, ελληνορθόδοξο μητροπολίτη κ.λπ.), αλλά από τον κριτικό λογοτεχνίας Άρη Μπερλή, με τις εντυπώσεις του από τα άδυτα της κβαντικής φυσικής να συνοψίζονται στο Σολωμικό: «Και ξανοίγονται μπρος μου αναπάντεχα μέρη αλλουνού κόσμου». [...] 

Πήρα από τον συγγραφέα την άδεια για την αναδημοσίευση της παρακάτω παρουσίασης, αφού, δυστυχώς, η ύλη του καλού περιοδικού δεν υπάρχει στο διαδίκτυο (κάτι που θα ήθελα να σχολιάσω σε χωριστό νήμα σε πρώτη ευκαιρία).



ΑΡΗΣ ΜΠΕΡΛΗΣ
_«Και ξανοίγονται μπρος μου αναπάντεχα μέρη αλλουνού κόσμου»_ 
Στα άδυτα της κβαντικής φυσικής
*Stephen Hawking & Leonard Mlodinow: Το Μεγάλο Σχέδιο. Εκδόσεις Κάτοπτρο, 2010*​

Να δηλώσω εξαρχής ότι δεν είμαι φυσικός και κατά συνέπεια δεν είμαι σε θέση να έχω επιστημονική άποψη για το βιβλίο των Hawking-Mlodinow.{1} Υποθέτω ότι υπάρχει ή μπορεί να υπάρξει αντίλογος από εκπροσώπους της επιστημονικής κοινότητας ως προς τις απόψεις που διατυπώνονται στο _Μεγάλο Σχέδιο._ Μολονότι θα με ενδιέφερε να μάθω τις αντιδράσεις των συναδέλφων τους, δεν θα μπορούσα να συμμετάσχω σε αυτή τη συζήτηση (και όσο πιο τεχνική θα γινόταν, τόσο λιγότερο θα μπορούσα να την παρακολουθήσω). Αλλά αν δεν είμαι αρμόδιος να μιλήσω για την επιστημονική πλευρά του θέματος, δεν είμαι αναρμόδιος να καταθέσω τις αντιδράσεις μου ως κοινός αναγνώστης. Το _Μεγάλο σχέδιο _{2} δεν απευθύνεται σε ειδικούς• όπως και η _Σύντομη ιστορία του χρόνου_, απευθύνεται σε ένα ευρύ αναγνωστικό κοινό και ο στόχος του δεν είναι απλώς μορφωτικός, είναι ριζικά παιδευτικός. Οι συγγραφείς του είναι στρατευμένοι στην υπόθεση της επιστήμης, συγκεκριμένα της σύγχρονης φυσικής, και δεν κρύβουν την ακράδαντη πεποίθησή τους ότι τα έσχατα ερωτήματα «της Ζωής, του Σύμπαντος και των Πάντων» —ερωτήματα όπως «_Γιατί υπάρχει κάτι αντί για το τίποτα;»_ «_Γιατί υπάρχουμε εμείς;»_ «_Γιατί αυτό το σύνολο φυσικών νόμων και όχι κάποιο άλλο;» «Ποια είναι η φύση της πραγματικότητας;» «Χρειαζόταν το Σύμπαν κάποιο δημιουργό;»_— μπορούν να απαντηθούν μόνο από την επιστήμη. Η πεποίθηση αυτή εκφράζεται ήδη στην πρώτη σελίδα, όταν δηλούται κατηγορηματικά ότι «η φιλοσοφία έχει πεθάνει, καθώς δεν συμβάδισε με τις σύγχρονες εξελίξεις στην επιστήμη, ιδιαίτερα στον χώρο της φυσικής» και «στον αέναο αγώνα μας για γνώση, τη δάδα της ανακάλυψης βαστούν πλέον οι επιστήμονες». Αυτή η σαρωτική ετυμηγορία όμως αυτοαναιρείται και αυτοδιαψεύδεται. Καθώς σωστά παρατήρησε ο πάλαι ποτέ συνεργάτης του Hawking αστροφυσικός George Ellis, «κάθε άποψη στο βάθος είναι φιλοσοφική. Γιατί αξίζει να κάνουμε επιστήμη; Η απάντηση είναι φιλοσοφική. Η ίδια η επιστήμη δεν μπορεί να απαντήσει σε αυτό το ερώτημα από μόνη της.»{3} Θα πρόσθετα ότι η ίδια η πεποίθηση ότι μόνο η επιστήμη μπορεί να απαντήσει σε αυτά τα θεμελιώδη ερωτήματα (_«Γιατί υπάρχει κάτι αντί για το τίποτα;»_ κ.λπ.) και η διάθεση να απαντηθούν με την επιστράτευση της επιστημονικής γνώσης είναι καθαρά φιλοσοφικού χαρακτήρα. Οι Hawking-Mlodinow ανεπίγνωστα φιλοσοφούν – και εδώ δεν υπάρχει καμία ένσταση.

Πέρα από αυτό το φάλτσο, το _Μεγάλο σχέδιο_ είναι για τον layman, τον μη ειδικό αλλά επαρκή και φιλομαθή αναγνώστη, ένα συναρπαστικό βιβλίο (όπως και πολλά άλλα καλογραμμένα βιβλία εκλαϊκευμένης επιστήμης, είτε αφορούν στη φυσική είτε στη βιολογία είτε στη φυσιολογία του εγκεφάλου). Ο αναγνώστης που δεν γνωρίζει τίποτα ή σχεδόν τίποτα από τις σύγχρονες θεωρίες της φυσικής, θα εκπλαγεί, θα απορήσει ευχάριστα και θα νιώσει (παραφράζοντας τον Σολωμό) «να ξανοίγονται ομπρός του αναπάντεχα μέρη αλλουνού κόσμου». Αυτή η αίσθηση της αποκάλυψης θα μπορούσε να συγκριθεί με αυτό που δοκιμάζει ένα παιδί διαβάζοντας για πρώτη φορά ένα γοητευτικό παραμύθι και συνεπαίρνεται ή ένας έφηβος που ακούει για πρώτη φορά Μπαχ και μένει άφωνος. Κι ακόμη μια ξαφνική αίσθηση ότι, κατά την έκφραση του ποιητή, «μυριάδες δυνατότητες φρικιούν γύρω μας κι ούτε που καθόλου εγγίζουμε οι ηλίθιοι»{4}. Ο αναγνώστης του _Μεγάλου σχεδίου_ δεν θα τα καταλάβει όλα, αλλά είναι βέβαιο ότι (υπό την προϋπόθεση πως είναι επαρκής και αξιοποιεί τις νοητικές του δυνάμεις, πρωτίστως τη φαντασία του) θα συλλάβει το _νόημα_ της _ιστορίας_ — γιατί αφήγηση τελικά διαβάζει ή, για να είμαστε ακριβέστεροι, αφήγηση ιστοριών που συμποσούνται και καταλήγουν σε ένα καθοριστικό συμπέρασμα: ότι η πραγματικότητα που συνάγουμε από την καθημερινή μας εμπειρία δεν είναι η μόνη υπαρκτή• υπάρχουν και άλλες πραγματικότητες που μπορούν να φαίνονται εκ πρώτης όψεως απίθανες, παράλογες ή μυθώδεις, αλλά παρ’ όλα αυτά, μοιάζουν απολύτως εύλογες, όχι μόνο διότι στηρίζονται σε επιστημονικά δεδομένα αλλά και διότι έχουν την πειστικότητα της δημιουργικής φαντασίας. Ο Μπλέηκ έλεγε πως καθετί που μπορεί να γίνει πιστευτό είναι μια εικόνα της αλήθειας.

Αλλά ας αφήσουμε προς το παρόν τους ποιητές και την ποίηση (μολονότι οι δεσμοί μεταξύ φυσικής και λογοτεχνίας είναι πολλοί — δύναμη φαντασίας, δημιουργική ερμηνεία φαινομένων, ακρίβεια, συστηματική προσφυγή σε μεταφορές, σύλληψη πολλαπλών κόσμων και εναλλακτικών όψεων της πραγματικότητας{5}) και ας συγκεντρωθούμε στο περιεχόμενο του βιβλίου. Έχοντας επίγνωση του κινδύνου να διολισθήσει τούτο το κείμενο σε εκλαΐκευση της εκλαΐκευσης, θα χρησιμοποιήσω κατά το δυνατόν τα ίδια τα λόγια των συγγραφέων, είτε αυτολεξεί είτε ενσωματώνοντάς τα στον λόγο μου.

Η ιστορία αρχίζει με τη μεγάλη επανάσταση που συνέβη στη φυσική επιστήμη στις αρχές του εικοστού αιώνα (1900-1930), και την εμφάνιση δύο θεωριών, της θεωρίας της σχετικότητας και της κβαντικής θεωρίας. Οι θεωρίες αυτές έφεραν τα πάνω κάτω στον τρόπο που συλλαμβάνουμε και ερμηνεύουμε τον κόσμο και τα φυσικά φαινόμενα και μπορούν να παραβληθούν με τη μεγάλη επανάσταση του μοντερνισμού στη λογοτεχνία και τις καλές τέχνες που συνέβη στις ίδιες ακριβώς δεκαετίες. Και στις δύο περιπτώσεις έχουμε ριζική ανατροπή εθισμών αιώνων ή και χιλιετιών. Ακόμη περισσότερο, οι νέες ανακαλύψεις στη φυσική ήρθαν σε ευθεία αντίθεση με τον κοινό νου, τις αισθήσεις και την εμπειρία μας (όπως αντίστοιχα τα έργα της Βιρτζίνια Γουλφ και του Τζέημς Τζόυς απαίτησαν την εκρίζωση παγιωμένων αναγνωστικών συνηθειών). Πώς μπορεί να συλλάβει ο νους ότι ο χωρόχρονος (έννοια που καθεαυτή, ως _μία_ οντότητα, δεν είναι εύκολο να κατανοηθεί) _καμπυλώνεται_ από την επενέργεια της ύλης; Ότι η βαρύτητα _καμπυλώνει_ και επιβραδύνει τον χρόνο; Η κβαντική φυσική αποκάλυψε ακόμη πιο απίθανα, «τρελά» πράγματα• ήταν σαν ο κόσμος _Πίσω από τον καθρέφτη_ της Αλίκης να απέκτησε ξαφνικά υπόσταση πραγματική όχι πλασματική. Ήδη στο πρώτο κεφάλαιο του βιβλίου τους οι Hawking-Mlodinow σκιαγραφούν εύληπτα αυτές τις μεγάλες ανακαλύψεις:

_«Σύμφωνα με τον παραδοσιακό τρόπο με τον οποίο αντιλαμβανόμαστε το Σύμπαν, κάθε αντικείμενο διαγράφει καλώς ορισμένες τροχιές και διαθέτει μια συγκεκριμένη ιστορία. Μπορούμε να προσδιορίζουμε την ακριβή του θέση ανά πάσα στιγμή. Παρότι η εν λόγω περιγραφή αποδείχτηκε αρκετά επιτυχής στο πλαίσιο της καθημερινότητάς μας, τη δεκαετία του 1920 ανακαλύψαμε ότι αυτή η «κλασική» εικόνα δεν επαρκεί για την εξήγηση της ομολογουμένως αλλόκοτης συμπεριφοράς που παρατηρούνταν στις ατομικές και υποατομικές κλίμακες της ύπαρξης. Είχε έρθει λοιπόν η ώρα να υιοθετήσουμε ένα διαφορετικό πλαίσιο, αυτό της κβαντικής φυσικής. [] Η κβαντική φυσική και η παραδοσιακή φυσική βασίζονται σε πολύ διαφορετικές αντιλήψεις περί φυσικής πραγματικότητας. Οι κβαντικές θεωρίες μπορούν να διατυπωθούν με πολλούς και ποικίλους τρόπους, ίσως όμως η πιο διαισθητικά προσιτή περιγραφή τους να δόθηκε από τον Dick Feynman. [] Σύμφωνα με τον Feynman, λοιπόν, ένα φυσικό σύστημα δεν χαρακτηρίζεται απλώς από μία ιστορία, αλλά από κάθε δυνατή ιστορία. Στην πορεία της αναζήτησής μας, θα εξηγήσουμε λεπτομερώς την προσέγγιση του Feynman και, με όχημα αυτήν, θα διερευνήσουμε την ιδέα ότι το ίδιο το Σύμπαν δεν έχει μία μοναδική ιστορία, ούτε καν μια ανεξάρτητη ύπαρξη. Μια τέτοια ιδέα φαντάζει ριζοσπαστική, ακόμη και για πολλούς φυσικούς. Πράγματι, όπως και τόσες ακόμη αντιλήψεις από την επιστήμη της εποχής μας, μοιάζει να παραβιάζει την κοινή λογική.[] Θα αναφερθούμε και στον τρόπο με τον οποίο η θεωρία Μ_ [ένα δίκτυο επιμέρους θεωριών που συνιστούν μια τελική θεωρία των Πάντων] _μπορεί να φωτίσει το ερώτημα της δημιουργίας του Σύμπαντος. Σύμφωνα με τη θεωρία Μ, μια πληθώρα από σύμπαντα δημιουργήθηκαν από το τίποτα. Η δημιουργία τους δεν προϋποθέτει την παρέμβαση μιας υπερφυσικής οντότητας, ενός θεού.»_​
Ας συγκρατήσουμε τις πολλαπλώς σημαίνουσες και πρωτοφανείς προτάσεις

«ένα φυσικό σύστημα δεν χαρακτηρίζεται απλώς από μία ιστορία, αλλά από κάθε δυνατή ιστορία»
«το ίδιο το Σύμπαν δεν έχει μία μοναδική ιστορία, ούτε καν μια ανεξάρτητη ύπαρξη»
«μια πληθώρα από σύμπαντα δημιουργήθηκαν από το τίποτα• η δημιουργία τους δεν προϋποθέτει την παρέμβαση μιας υπερφυσικής οντότητας, ενός θεού».
Πάνω σε αυτές τις συναρπαστικές υποθέσεις, σε αυτά τα στοιχεία που είναι πρωτάκουστα και προκλητικά για τον μέσο άνθρωπο και τον κοινό νου (ακόμη και για τούς φυσικούς), και που μοιάζουν μάλλον με μεταφυσικές ή μυθολογικές προτάσεις (κι ας στηρίζονται σε μαθηματικά και επιστημονικά δεδομένα), οικοδομείται το βιβλίο.

Σταδιακά ξετυλίγεται η απίθανη ιστορία της κβαντικής φυσικής, συχνά με χιούμορ αλλά πειστικά, αποκαλυπτικά, από έκπληξη σε έκπληξη. Την επιτροχάδην πραγμάτευση στο δεύτερο κεφάλαιο της σημασίας και της κυριαρχίας των φυσικών νόμων (αιτιοκρατία του Λαπλάς) ακολουθεί η διερεύνηση της φύσης της πραγματικότητας και κατά πόσο η «αντικειμενική πραγματικότητα» πιστοποιείται από τις παρατηρήσεις μας και τις μετρήσεις μας. Οι συγγραφείς υιοθετούν την ιδέα του «ρεαλισμού κατά το μοντέλο» - δηλαδή ότι μια φυσική θεωρία δεν είναι παρά ένα μοντέλο (μαθηματικού χαρακτήρα, γενικά) και ένα σύνολο κανόνων που συνδέουν τα στοιχεία του μοντέλου με τις παρατηρήσεις. Σύμφωνα με τον «ρεαλισμό κατά το μοντέλο», δεν έχει νόημα να αναρωτιόμαστε κατά πόσον ένα μοντέλο είναι αληθινό, αλλά μόνο κατά πόσον συμφωνεί με τις παρατηρήσεις μας. Αν δύο μοντέλα συμφωνούν εξίσου με την παρατήρηση, τότε κανείς δεν μπορεί να πει ότι το ένα μοντέλο είναι περισσότερο αληθινό από το άλλο. Αυτή η ιδέα ενός ρεαλισμού που δεν είναι απόλυτος σύμφωνα με την τυπική έννοια της λέξης αλλά «κατά το μοντέλο» που εμείς κατασκευάζουμε, έχει μεγάλη σημασία στη μελέτη, στην αναγνώριση και στην παραδοχή ως «πραγματικών» όσων συμβαίνουν σε ατομικό και υπο-ατομικό επίπεδο. Τα ηλεκτρόνια δεν μπορούμε να τα δούμε με τα μάτια μας ή με μικροσκόπιο (δεν είναι καν «πράγματα» με την τρέχουσα έννοια της λέξης που βασίζεται στην καθημερινή παρατήρηση και εμπειρία)• συνάγουμε όμως την ύπαρξή τους από τα αποτελέσματα της συμπεριφοράς και της δράσης τους και αυτή η «ύπαρξή» τους δεν είναι λιγότερο πραγματική από εκείνη που πιστοποιεί το μάτι μας. Το ίδιο και τα κουάρκ αποτελούν ένα μοντέλο που εξηγεί ικανοποιητικά τις ιδιότητες και τη συμπεριφορά των νουκλεονίων των ατόμων. Το φως συμπεριφέρεται τόσο ως σωματίδιο όσο και ως κύμα. Και τα δύο μοντέλα είναι εξίσου αξιόπιστα. Και επειδή η ανθρώπινη απλή γλώσσα δεν μπορεί να περιγράψει αυτά που συμβαίνουν στην υπο-ατομική και στη συμπαντική κλίμακα, προσφεύγουμε στη γλώσσα των μαθηματικών ή σε αναλογίες (συχνά προσφυείς, με τον τρόπο της λογοτεχνίας). Για να χρησιμοποιήσουμε και εμείς μια αναλογία: Ο κόσμος είναι ένα μεγάλο, πυκνό, πλούσιο, πολύσημο κείμενο. Η «πραγματικότητά» του είναι όπως η πραγματικότητα ή αλήθεια ενός κειμένου (της _Αντιγόνης_, του _Άμλετ_, της _Δίκης_, του _Βασιλιά της Ασίνης_ ή των _Νέων της Σιδώνος_), είναι το σύνολο των διαφορετικών και ισοδυνάμως έγκυρων ερμηνειών του, οι οποίες αλληλοεπικαλύπτονται. Υπάρχει και στη λογοτεχνία μια Θεωρία Μ.

Προχωρώντας στην ανάγνωση του _Μεγάλου σχεδίου_, βήμα το βήμα οι εκπλήξεις διαδέχονται η μία την άλλη. Ταυτόχρονα, γίνεται αντιληπτό (και έχει μεγάλη σημασία) το ότι οι αλλόκοτοι νόμοι που κυβερνούν τον μικροσκοπικό και απρόσιτο στις αισθήσεις μας κόσμο των ατόμων, δεν θίγουν την ισχύ των φυσικών νόμων του δικού μας μακροσκοπικού κόσμου. Η κβαντική φυσική δεν καταργεί τον Νεύτωνα. Οι σχετικές σελίδες του βιβλίου είναι σαφείς (και καθησυχαστικές):

_«Όσο παράξενο και αν ηχεί, υπάρχουν πλήθος περιστάσεων στην επιστήμη όπου μια μεγάλη συνάθροιση δείχνει να συμπεριφέρεται κατά τρόπο διαφορετικό από τα επιμέρους συστατικά μέρη της. Οι αποκρίσεις ενός και μόνο νευρώνα ελάχιστα πράγματα προμηνύουν για τις αντίστοιχες του ανθρώπινου εγκεφάλου• ούτε η γνώση της κατάστασης ενός μορίου νερού μπορεί να μας πει πολλά σχετικά με τη συμπεριφορά μιας λίμνης. Στην περίπτωση της κβαντικής φυσικής, οι φυσικοί ακόμη προσπαθούν να κατανοήσουν τις λεπτομέρειες σχετικά με την ανάδυση των νευτώνειων νόμων από το κβαντικό βασίλειο. Αυτό το οποίο γνωρίζουμε είναι ότι τα συστατικά μέρη όλων των αντικειμένων υπακούουν στους νόμους της κβαντικής φυσικής, ενώ οι νευτώνειοι νόμοι αποτελούν μια καλή προσέγγιση για την περιγραφή του τρόπου συμπεριφοράς των μακροσκοπικών αντικειμένων που απαρτίζονται από τα κβαντικά αυτά συστατικά. Οι προβλέψεις της νευτώνειας θεωρίας, λοιπόν, ταιριάζουν με την άποψη της πραγματικότητας που αναπτύσσουμε όλοι μας από την εμπειρία του κόσμου γύρω μας. Τα μεμονωμένα άτομα και μόρια, όμως, λειτουργούν κατά έναν τρόπο βαθύτατα διαφορετικό από εκείνον της καθημερινής μας εμπειρίας. Η κβαντική φυσική αποτελεί ένα νέο μοντέλο της πραγματικότητας και μας προσφέρει μια νέα εικόνα του Σύμπαντός μας. Πρόκειται για μια εικόνα στην οποία πολλές έννοιες, θεμελιώδεις για τη διαισθητική κατανόηση της πραγματικότητας, παύουν πλέον να έχουν νόημα._​
Φαντάζομαι ότι στη φράση «οι φυσικοί ακόμη προσπαθούν να κατανοήσουν τις λεπτομέρειες σχετικά με την _ανάδυση_ των νευτώνειων νόμων από το κβαντικό βασίλειο» κρύβεται ίσως ένα μελλοντικό θαύμα της επιστήμης, η δυνατότητα να μάθουμε κάποτε το _σημείο_ ή μάλλον το _άθροισμα_ όπου το «τρελό» γίνεται «λογικό», όπου οι πιθανολογικές κβαντικές πραγματικότητες αρχίζουν να μεταλλάσσονται για να γίνουν τελικά η δική μας γνώριμη, ενιαία και βέβαιη πραγματικότητα του φυσικού μας κόσμου. Η ίδια η λέξη _ανάδυση_ με κάνει να υποθέσω (μπορεί να κάνω και λάθος) ότι ενδεχομένως θα ανακαλύψουμε κάποτε την ύπαρξη ενός «μεταβατικού» σταδίου, μιας βαθμιαίας τιθάσευσης των απείθαρχων κβαντικών στοιχείων, μιας μετάβασης ανάλογης με τη μετάβαση στην ιστορία της εξέλιξης από το ανόργανο στο ενόργανο ή της ανάβασης των φθόγγων μέσω των συνδυασμών τους στο επίπεδο της πραγματικής γλώσσας - της λέξης, της φράσης, του ποιήματος, του μυθιστορήματος. Μπορεί οι αναλογίες μου να είναι ατυχείς, μπορεί να μην υπάρχει μεταβατικό στάδιο, μπορεί όλα να τελούνται _ταυτοχρόνως_, αλλά οδηγούμαι σε αυτές από αντίστοιχες αναλογίες που χρησιμοποιούν οι συγγραφείς. Πότε ή μάλλον πώς η συνάθροιση μορίων νερού συμπεριφέρεται σαν λίμνη; Πότε και πώς το κβαντικό τείνει να γίνει νευτώνειο; Πόσο μεγάλο μπορεί να είναι το άθροισμα που διέπεται από κβαντικούς νόμους; (Ξέρουμε ότι τα μπάκιμπολ —μόρια αποτελούμενα από εξήντα άτομα άνθρακα— συμπεριφέρονται με κβαντικό τρόπο.) Οι συνθήκες της διαδικασίας της _ανάδυσης_ μπορεί κάποτε να περιγραφούν λεπτομερέστερα. Η ακριβής χαρτογράφηση αυτού του ενδιάμεσου βασίλειου θα είναι το θαύμα θαυμάτων της μελλοντικής επιστήμης. (Αλλά μπορεί να μην υπάρχει ενδιάμεσο βασίλειο, η συνάθροιση καθαυτή μπορεί να αποτελεί τον μοναδικό όρο ενός αιφνίδιου _άλματος_. Ωστόσο, προσωπικά θα προτιμούσα τη δυνατότητα μιας _μετάβασης_. Δίνει πληρέστερο νόημα στην ιστορία, δένει την ιστορία. Και η διαβεβαίωση των συγγραφέων ότι οι πειραματικοί φυσικοί έχουν παρατηρήσει κβαντικά φαινόμενα και σε «σωματίδια» ολοένα αυξανόμενου μεγέθους και ότι οι επιστήμονες ελπίζουν κάποτε να επαναλάβουν τα πειράματα με ιούς, οι οποίοι δεν συνιστούν απλώς πολύ μεγαλύτερες οντότητες, αλλά και θεωρούνται από κάποιους ζωντανά πλάσματα, μου εξάπτει ακόμη περισσότερο το ενδιαφέρον.)​
(συνεχίζεται)


----------



## nickel (Feb 28, 2011)

(συνέχεια)



 Οι συγγραφείς του βιβλίου, μολονότι μας διαβεβαιώνουν ότι οι φυσικοί ακόμη προσπαθούν να κατανοήσουν αυτές τις λεπτομέρειες σχετικά με την ανάδυση των νευτώνειων νόμων από το κβαντικό βασίλειο, δεν μας διαφωτίζουν επαρκώς (η σύντομη ανάλυση στη σελίδα 98 αφήνει τον αναγνώστη ελαφρώς ανικανοποίητο). Μας αποκαλύπτουν όμως τα όσα ασύλληπτα τελούνται στην επικράτεια των κβάντων, σε ατομική και σε συμπαντική κλίμακα, με τρόπο εύληπτο, προσφεύγοντας συχνά σε αναλογίες. Και αφού μας καθησυχάσουν πληροφορώντας μας ότι ο κορυφαίος φυσικός Dick Feynman έγραψε κάποτε «Νομίζω πως μπορώ να πω με σιγουριά ότι ουδείς καταλαβαίνει την κβαντική μηχανική» (εμείς θα προσθέταμε ότι η απορία _είναι_ γνώση, καθώς δίδαξε ο Σωκράτης), μας ξεναγούν στον θαυμάσιο κόσμο της σύγχρονης φυσικής με τρόπο που έχει την πειστικότητα της μυθοπλασίας και της ποίησης, τόσο όσο και της επιστήμης. Μας εξηγούν ότι οι νόμοι της Φύσης καθορίζουν τις _πιθανότητες_ διαφόρων καταστάσεων στο μέλλον και στο παρελθόν αντί να τις καθορίζουν με βεβαιότητα• ότι το Σύμπαν δεν έχει ένα μοναδικό παρελθόν ή ιστορία, αλλά κάθε δυνατή ιστορία, καθεμιά με τη δική της πιθανότητα, και ότι οι εκ μέρους μας παρατηρήσεις της τρέχουσας κατάστασης του Σύμπαντος επηρεάζουν το παρελθόν του και καθορίζουν τις διαφορετικές ιστορίες του. Μας εξηγούν ακόμη ότι, βάσει της αρχής της αβεβαιότητας του Heisenberg,

_δεν μπορεί να υπάρχει κενός χώρος. Και τούτο επειδή κενός χώρος σημαίνει ότι μηδέν είναι τόσο η τιμή του πεδίου όσο και ο ρυθμός μεταβολής του (διαφορετικά ο χώρος δεν θα παρέμενε κενός). Καθώς η αρχή της αβεβαιότητας δεν επιτρέπει στις τιμές του πεδίου και του ρυθμού μεταβολής του να είναι ακριβείς, ο χώρος δεν είναι ποτέ κενός. Μπορεί να βρίσκεται σε μια κατάσταση ελάχιστης ενέργειας και να χαρακτηρίζεται «πλήρες κενό», αλλά αυτή η κατάσταση θα κυριαρχείται από τα λεγόμενα κβαντικά «τρεμουλιάσματα» ή διακυμάνσεις κενού, όπου φευγαλέα σωματίδια και πεδία εμφανίζονται και εξαφανίζονται αδιάκοπα._​
Και όπως δεν υπήρχε ποτέ κενό (ώστε να δημιουργηθεί από Κάποιον κάτι), έτσι, στο πολύ πρώιμο Σύμπαν, ο χρόνος, όπως τον γνωρίζουμε, δεν υπήρχε. Ο χρόνος συμπεριφερόταν σαν μία ακόμη διάσταση του χώρου. Όταν το Σύμπαν ήταν αρκετά μικρό (ένα Σύμπαν που, υποθέτουμε, δημιουργήθηκε αφεαυτού από τις κβαντικές διακυμάνσεις κενού) υπήρχαν πρακτικά τέσσερις διαστάσεις του χώρου και καμία του χρόνου. Η διαπίστωση ότι ο χρόνος συμπεριφέρεται σαν τον χώρο αναιρεί την παμπάλαια αντίρρηση περί υπάρξεως μιας αφετηρίας του Σύμπαντος, συνεπάγεται όμως ότι η αφετηρία αυτή υπακούει στους νόμους της επιστήμης – οπότε, δεν χρειάζεται να έχει τεθεί σε κίνηση από κάποιον θεό. H αυθόρμητη δημιουργία είναι ο λόγος που υπάρχει το Σύμπαν. Δεν είμαστε υποχρεωμένοι να επικαλεστούμε τον Θεό ως αρχικό πυροδότη του Σύμπαντος. Η αυθόρμητη δημιουργία είναι ο λόγος που υπάρχει κάτι αντί για το τίποτα, αυτή είναι η αιτία της ύπαρξής μας.

Διαισθητικά, χωρίς να γνωρίζουν κβαντική φυσική αλλά κόβοντας δρόμο με τη νοημοσύνη, τη φαντασία τους και την ηθική τους ακεραιότητα, οδηγήθηκαν όσοι δηλώνουν άθεοι σε παρόμοια συμπεράσματα. Ευχάριστο και ενθαρρυντικό είναι το ότι η εμμονή στην αθεΐα ενισχύεται από τα δεδομένα της επιστήμης. Αλλά να μην υπεραισιοδοξούμε. Αντιγράφοντας τα λόγια του μεγάλου ρομαντικού ποιητή Σέλλεϋ, μπορούμε να πούμε ότι «μόνο σε ανθρώπους του πνεύματος και της επιστήμης απαντά η αθεΐα, διότι μόνον αυτοί εχθρεύονται τις πλάνες με τις οποίες έχουν μολυνθεί οι αγράμματοι και οι άξεστοι.»{6} Παράξενο πόσο απερίφραστα μιλούσαν εδώ και διακόσια χρόνια. Εμείς σήμερα λίγο-πολύ τα μασάμε, εν ονόματι του σεβασμού των πεποιθήσεων των άλλων (_όποιες_ και αν είναι αυτές, όσο και αν προτρέπουν συχνά σε εγκληματικές πράξεις μεγάλης κλίμακας) και της ανοχής (ανοχής _από μας_ πάντα, ποτέ από εκείνους).

Δεν θα επεκταθώ άλλο στο περιεχόμενο του _Μεγάλου Σχεδίου._ Θα κεντρίσω μόνο το ενδιαφέρον του επίδοξου αναγνώστη σημειώνοντας ότι η θεωρία Μ επιτρέπει την ύπαρξη 10{500} συμπάντων (ο αριθμός είναι το 1 ακολουθούμενο από πεντακόσια μηδενικά), το καθένα με διαφορετικούς νόμους. Το ερώτημα πώς και γιατί το δικό μας σύμπαν και η δική μας γη και η ζωή στον πλανήτη απαντάται στο βιβλίο ευφάνταστα όσο και πειστικά. Και θα επιστήσω την προσοχή στις τελευταίες σελίδες που αφορούν στο ιδιοφυές πείραμα προσομοίωσης «το Παιχνίδι της Ζωής» του John Conway, όπου από άλλο δρόμο, καθαρά νοητικό, καταλήγουμε στα ίδια συμπεράσματα: ότι ένα σύμπαν με θεμελιακούς, απλούς κανόνες και ελάχιστα στοιχεία μπορεί να εξελιχθεί αναπαράγοντας ολονέν και πολυπλοκότερα «αντικείμενα».

Κάτι τελευταίο. Είναι γεγονός ότι όλοι σχεδόν οι μεγάλοι νεώτεροι φυσικοί έγραψαν βιβλία εκλαϊκευτικά της επιστήμης και των θεωριών τους. Γιατί; Μια πρώτη ερμηνεία θα ήταν ότι θέλησαν (και θέλουν) να γνωρίσει το ευρύ κοινό πράγματα που διαφορετικά θα του ήταν απρόσιτα. Ο λόγος της εκλαΐκευσης είναι άρα παιδευτικός. Αυτό είναι μια βάσιμη ερμηνεία. Μια άλλη βάσιμη ερμηνεία είναι ότι επιθυμούν να διορθώσουν παρερμηνείες των θεωριών τους που έγιναν και εξακολουθούν να γίνονται από άσχετους «φιλοσόφους», θεολόγους και λοιπούς αναρμόδιους (έχουμε και στην καθ’ ημάς Ανατολή τέτοιους). Μια τρίτη ερμηνεία είναι ότι οι μεγάλοι αυτοί φυσικοί έχουν «συγγραφική φλέβα» και το πεδίο της γλώσσας είναι προνομιακό για να εκφράσουν τις ιδέες τους. Αλλά παράλληλα με αυτές τις ερμηνείες σκέφτομαι ότι ενδεχομένως υπάρχει και μια άλλη αιτία της προθυμίας για εκλαΐκευση. Ότι ακόμη και για τους ίδιους τους φυσικούς οι μαθηματικές εξισώσεις και η τεχνική γλώσσα δεν επαρκούν. Όταν μάλιστα τα πράγματα που ανακαλύπτουν είναι τόσο αλλόκοτα και εντελώς ξένα προς την καθημερινή «νευτώνειο» εμπειρία, τότε αποπειρώνται να τα βάλουν σε ανθρώπινη γλώσσα, να τα μεταφράσουν και να τα «εξανθρωπίσουν» κατά κάποιον τρόπο, να τα φέρουν στα μέτρα μας, με μεταφορές και αναλογίες, ώστε να τα συλλάβουν _και οι ίδιοι_ καλύτερα. Ωσάν να μην τους φτάνουν τα μαθηματικά και οι επιταχυντές σωματιδίων, ωσάν να επιζητούν την επιβεβαίωση που μπορεί να παράσχει η κοινή γλώσσα και ο κοινός, αν και ευφυής, νους. Σε αυτήν την προσπάθεια εκλαΐκευσης επιδεικνύουν αξιοζήλευτη φαντασία, εφάμιλλη των ποιητών. Την ίδια φαντασία που τους ωθεί στις μεγαλοφυείς συλλήψεις τους.


...................................................................................................


Στην προμετωπίδα του βιβλίου αναγράφονται ως συγγραφείς οι Stephen Hawking και Leonard Mlodinow (ο δεύτερος με γράμματα μικρότερου μεγέθους). Δεν γνωρίζουμε ποια ακριβώς ήταν η συμβολή του Mlodinow στη συγγραφή του βιβλίου και οποιαδήποτε εικασία θα ήταν παρακινδυνευμένη. Αλλά είναι άδικο, στη δημοσιογραφική κάλυψη του βιβλίου και σε σχετικές συζητήσεις, να μονοπωλεί ο Hawking την πατρότητα του _Μεγάλου σχεδίου._ Ο Mlodinow δεν είναι απλός επιμελητής (το βιβλίο έχει επιμελητές που αναγράφονται στη σελίδα των Ευχαριστιών). Να θυμίσουμε ότι ο Leonard Mlodinow είναι διακεκριμένος φυσικός, καθηγητής στο Τεχνολογικό Ινστιτούτο της Καλιφόρνιας (Caltech), υπογράφει επίσης με μικρότερα γράμματα ως συν-συγγραφέας τη _Σύντομη ιστορία του χρόνου_ του Hawking, και έχει ο ίδιος γράψει σημαντικά βιβλία, δύο από τα οποία έχουν μεταφραστεί στα ελληνικά: _Το ουράνιο τόξο του Φάυνμαν_ (μετάφραση Δημοσθένης Κόντος, Εκδόσεις Αλεξάνδρεια) και _Το παράθυρο του Ευκλείδη_ (μετάφραση Βασίλης Σακελλαρίου, Εκδόσεις Κάτοπτρο).
Συγχαρητήρια στο μεταφραστή Κώστα Σίμο και σε όλους τους συντελεστές αυτής της θαυμάσιας έκδοσης στα ελληνικά. Ακόμη και το πασίγνωστο δίστιχο του Αλεξάντερ Πόουπ “Nature and Nature’s laws lay hid in night: God said, Let Newton Be! and all was light” μεταφράζεται με έμπνευση: «Η Φύσις και της Φύσεως οι νόμοι, στον ζόφο της νυκτός. Και είπεν ο Θεός, «γενηθήτω Νεύτων»• και εγένετο φως!»
_The Times_, 3 Σεπτεμβρίου 2010.
Οδυσσέα Ελύτη, _Τρία ποιήματα με σημαία ευκαιρίας_.
Τις σχέσεις νεότερης φυσικής και λογοτεχνίας διερευνά το θαυμάσιο βιβλίο του John Canaday The Nuclear Muse_: Literature, Physics and the First Atomic Bombs_, University of Wisconsin Press, 2000. Να μην ξεχνάμε ότι η συνδυασμός φυσικής και λογοτεχνίας δημιούργησε ένα σημαντικό και τερπνό λογοτεχνικό είδος, το science fiction, που καλλιεργήθηκε από κορυφαίους συγγραφείς – από τον Λουκιανό μέχρι τη Μαίρη Σέλλεϋ, τον Έντγκαρ Άλαν Πόου, τον Ιούλιο Βερν και τον Χ. Τζ. Γουέλς. Αλλά και πολλοί φυσικοί είναι φανατικοί αναγνώστες της πιο «υψηλής» και απαιτητικής λογοτεχνίας. Εν προκειμένω μια λεπτομέρεια είναι ιδιαίτερα αποκαλυπτική: Τα σωματίδια κουάρκ που συνδυάζονται για να σχηματίσουν αδρόνια (πρωτόνια και νετρόνια) ονομάστηκαν έτσι από έναν νεολογισμό που απαντά στο _Finnegans Wake _του Τζέημς Τζόυς. Ο Murray Gell-Mann, διακεκριμένος Αμερικανός φυσικός (Βραβείο Νόμπελ 1969) που ανακάλυψε τα κουάρκ, αφηγείται τη σχετική ιστορία: «Το 1963, όταν σκέφτηκα να δώσω το όνομα quark στα στοιχειώδη σωματίδια του νουκλεόνιου, είχα στον νου μου τον ήχο της λέξης αλλά όχι τη γραφή. Συνήθιζα να διαβάζω κάπου-κάπου σελίδες από τον _Finnegans Wake _του Τζέημς Τζόυς και μια μέρα έπεσα πάνω στη λέξη quark στη φράση “Three quarks for Muster Mark”». (Murray Gell-Mann, _The Quark and the Jaguar: Adventures in the Simple and the Complex_, Abacus, 1995, σ. 180.) Ενδιαφέρον είναι το ότι η λέξη ace που είχε προτείνει ο φυσικός George Zweig, ο οποίος την ίδια περίπου εποχή ανακάλυψε εκ παραλλήλου την ύπαρξη αυτών των σωματιδίων, δεν πέρασε. Η διεθνής κοινότητα υιοθέτησε τη τζοϋσική λέξη.
Percy Bysshe Shelley, _A Refutation of Deism. _Ο Σέλλευ ήταν 19 ετών όταν έγραψε αυτό το φυλλάδιο που του στοίχισε την οριστική αποβολή του από το Πανεπιστήμιο της Οξφόρδης.
​


----------



## agezerlis (Mar 1, 2011)

Πολύ συμπαθητικό κείμενο. Δεν θέλω να μπω σε τεχνικές λεπτομέρειες, αλλά έστω κι έτσι θα κάνω ορισμένες παρατηρήσεις, καλοπροαίρετα.



> τον κατέστησαν όχι μόνο τον μεγαλύτερο εν ζωή θετικό επιστήμονα



Κι εγώ κάτι παρόμοιο πίστευα όταν ήμουν 14 χρονών. Σήμερα, βέβαια, γνωρίζω ότι ασχέτως του ποιοι προωθούνται από τα μέσα, άλλοι θεωρούνται κορυφαίοι από την επιστημονική κοινότητα. Ωστόσο, νομίζω πως το παρακάτω ερώτημα είναι ξεκάθαρο και σε μη επιστήμονες: πώς γίνεται να είναι κάποιος ο μεγαλύτερος εν ζωή "θετικός" επιστήμονας όταν δεν έχει κάνει ουσιαστικά καμία πειραματικά επαληθεύσιμη θεωρητική πρόβλεψη;



> υπογράφει επίσης με μικρότερα γράμματα ως συν-συγγραφέας τη _Σύντομη ιστορία του χρόνου_ του Hawking



Πρόκειται για το βιβλίο _A briefer history of time_, στα ελληνικά _Ένα συντομότερο χρονικό του χρόνου_. (Ένα από τα προηγούμενα βιβλία του Χώκιγκ λεγόταν _A brief history of time_ και στα ελληνικά _Το χρονικό του χρόνου_.)



> Να θυμίσουμε ότι ο Leonard Mlodinow είναι διακεκριμένος φυσικός, καθηγητής στο Τεχνολογικό Ινστιτούτο της Καλιφόρνιας (Caltech)



Φυσικός είναι σίγουρα, διακεκριμένος ίσως για ορισμένους, αλλά καθηγητής στο Caltech σίγουρα δεν είναι (βλ. π.χ. εδώ). Πολλοί άνθρωποι διδάσκουν ένα μάθημα κάθε τόσο σε πανεπιστήμια της Αμερικής, χωρίς αυτό να σημαίνει πως είναι καθηγητές.



> η συνδυασμός φυσικής και λογοτεχνίας δημιούργησε ένα σημαντικό και τερπνό λογοτεχνικό είδος, το science fiction



(Το "η συνδυασμός" ελπίζω να το έπιασε ο διορθωτής.) Το science fiction δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί δίνεται στα αγγλικά. Υπάρχει καθιερωμένη μετάφραση (επιστημονική φαντασία) δίχως συνδηλώσεις.



> Ευχάριστο και ενθαρρυντικό είναι το ότι η εμμονή στην αθεΐα ενισχύεται από τα δεδομένα της επιστήμης.



Αυτή είναι μονάχα _μία_ ερμηνεία των δεδομένων της επιστήμης, τίποτε παραπάνω. Βλέπε για αντιπαραδείγματα π.χ. εδώ.


----------



## arberlis† (Mar 1, 2011)

Ευχαριστώ τον agezerlis που βρήκε το κείμενό μου «συμπαθητικό». 
Απαντώ στα σημεία που επεσήμανε.
1) Το ότι ο Hawking είναι «ο μεγαλύτερος εν ζωή επιστήμονας» δεν το έγραψα εγώ αλλά η σύνταξη του περιοδικού σε δελτίο τύπου.
2) Το ότι ο Mlodinow συνυπογράφει με τον Hawking την _Συντομότερη ιστορία του χρόνου _και όχι τη _Σύντομη ιστορία του χρόνου _(όπως έγραψα) είναι πράγματι λάθος μου και μάλιστα βαρύτατο.
3) Ο Mlodinow ήταν και είναι πράγματι καθηγητής στο Caltech:
“In 2005, I came full circle, and began teaching at Caltech, while continuing to write books. I now do the latter full time, while remaining at Caltech as a guest in the lab of biophysicist and neuroscientist Christof Koch.” (Το γράφει ο ίδιος στο βιογραφικό του στην ιστοσελίδα του Caltech (http://www.its.caltech.edu/~len/bio.html). Το γράφει και το αυτί του βιβλίου και η Wikipedia και άλλες ιστοσελίδες. Τώρα, το αν όλοι λένε ψέματα δεν είμαι σε θέση να το ελέγξω.)
4) Μπορώ κάλλιστα να χρησιμοποιήσω τον όρο science fiction αντί για επιστημονική φαντασία. Παίζουν και τα δύο στην ελληνική γλώσσα όπως τη μιλάμε και τη γράφουμε.
5) Υπάρχουν πράγματι αρκετοί φυσικοί που δηλώνουν θεϊστές. (Όπως και βιολόγοι "δημιουργιστές".) Αυτό δεν αποδεικνύει τίποτα. Άλλο το τι πιστεύει ο καθένας, άλλο το τι υπαγορεύουν τα δεδομένα της επιστήμης. Σε αυτά αναφέρθηκα, όχι στους φυσικούς. Και τα μέχρι στιγμής επιστημονικά δεδομένα λένε ότι δεν είναι απαραίτητος δημιουργός του σύμπαντος (και μάλιστα με τις ανθρωπομορφικές ιδιότητες του Θεού των τριών μονοθεϊστικών θρησκειών). Η επιστήμη δεν έχει αποδείξει ότι υπάρχει Θεός. Ούτε ότι δεν υπάρχει. Τα επιστημονικά δεδομένα όμως λένε ότι δεν είναι αναγκαίος. Μόνο η πίστη είναι απολύτως βέβαιη για την ύπαρξή Του. Το ότι υπάρχουν φυσικοί που είναι θεϊστές δείχνει πως μπορούν να συνδυάσουν επιστήμη και πίστη, τίποτα άλλο. Τώρα, το πώς καταφέρνουν δυσίν κυρίοις δουλεύειν είναι δικού τους παπά ευαγγέλιο.


----------



## agezerlis (Mar 1, 2011)

Ευχαριστώ κι εγώ για την απάντηση.



arberlis said:


> Ευχαριστώ τον agezerlis που βρήκε το κείμενό μου «συμπαθητικό».


Αυτό ήταν φιλοφρόνηση. Για να ακριβολογούμε, όμως, το βρήκα "_πολύ_ συμπαθητικό".



arberlis said:


> 1) Το ότι ο Hawking είναι «ο μεγαλύτερος εν ζωή επιστήμονας» δεν το έγραψα εγώ αλλά η σύνταξη του περιοδικού σε δελτίο τύπου.



Το είχα προσέξει αυτό. Μάλλον δεν θα είχα γράψει "Κι εγώ κάτι παρόμοιο πίστευα όταν ήμουν 14 χρονών" αν πίστευα ότι ο συντάκτης της σχετικής πρότασης συμμετέχει στη λεξιλογία.



arberlis said:


> 3) Ο Mlodinow ήταν και είναι πράγματι καθηγητής στο Caltech:
> “In 2005, I came full circle, and began teaching at Caltech, while continuing to write books. I now do the latter full time, while remaining at Caltech as a guest in the lab of biophysicist and neuroscientist Christof Koch.” (Το γράφει ο ίδιος στο βιογραφικό του στην ιστοσελίδα του Caltech (http://www.its.caltech.edu/~len/bio.html). Το γράφει και το αυτί του βιβλίου και η Wikipedia και άλλες ιστοσελίδες. Τώρα, το αν όλοι λένε ψέματα δεν είμαι σε θέση να το ελέγξω.)



Δεν υπονοώ ότι λένε ψέματα. Υπονοώ ότι το "began teaching at Caltech" δεν συνεπάγεται πως ήταν ποτέ καθηγητής (assistant, associate, adjunct, etc. professor). Πολλοί διδάσκουν 1 μάθημα κάθε 1-2 χρόνια ως instructors, visiting instructors κ.λπ. Κι αυτό ήταν από το 2005 ως το 2008. Σήμερα είναι μόνο "a guest in the lab of [...]" δηλαδή ούτε καν instructor. 



arberlis said:


> 5) Υπάρχουν πράγματι αρκετοί φυσικοί που δηλώνουν θεϊστές. (Όπως και βιολόγοι "δημιουργιστές".) Αυτό δεν αποδεικνύει τίποτα. Άλλο το τι πιστεύει ο καθένας, άλλο το τι υπαγορεύουν τα δεδομένα της επιστήμης. Σε αυτά αναφέρθηκα, όχι στους φυσικούς. Και τα μέχρι στιγμής επιστημονικά δεδομένα λένε ότι δεν είναι απαραίτητος δημιουργός του σύμπαντος (και μάλιστα με τις ανθρωπομορφικές ιδιότητες του Θεού των τριών μονοθεϊστικών θρησκειών). Η επιστήμη δεν έχει αποδείξει ότι υπάρχει Θεός. Ούτε ότι δεν υπάρχει. Τα επιστημονικά δεδομένα όμως λένε ότι δεν είναι αναγκαίος. Μόνο η πίστη είναι απολύτως βέβαιη για την ύπαρξή Του. Το ότι υπάρχουν φυσικοί που είναι θεϊστές δείχνει πως μπορούν να συνδυάσουν επιστήμη και πίστη, τίποτα άλλο. Τώρα, το πώς καταφέρνουν δυσίν κυρίοις δουλεύειν είναι δικού τους παπά ευαγγέλιο.



Πρώτα απ' όλα, δεν ξέρω κανέναν σοβαρό βιολόγο που να είναι δημιουργιστής, αλλά ξέρω πάρα πολλούς φυσικούς και βιολόγους που είναι θεϊστές. Άλλο το ένα, άλλο το άλλο. Δεύτερον, το ότι η επιστήμη λέει πως δεν είναι αναγκαίος ο Θεός το ξέρουμε εδώ και τουλάχιστον 300 χρόνια, από την εποχή του hypotheses non fingo -- δεν περιμέναμε τον Χώκιγκ να μας το πει. Τρίτον, εγώ αναφέρθηκα στη φράση "η εμμονή στην αθεΐα ενισχύεται από τα δεδομένα της επιστήμης." υποστηρίζοντας (μέσω παραδείγματος Νομπελίστα φυσικού) πως αυτό δεν ισχύει. Δεν προσπάθησα να πω ότι υπάρχει Θεός ή ότι η επιστήμη δείχνει κάτι τέτοιο.


----------



## arberlis† (Mar 1, 2011)

Κατάλαβα.


----------

